# Tot oder lebendig???



## DxrFxttxWxls (4. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
ich war heute nach dem Erwerb des Angelscheins das erste Mal Angeln am Forellenpuff und habe gleich 6 Regenbogenforellen gefangen.
Die Fische wurden selbstverständlich waidgerecht versorgt, d.h. ich habe betäubt, ausbleiben des Augendrehreflexes geprüft, Kiemenschnitt gemacht, Ausgenommen, was auch soweit gut funktioniert hat. Alle Fische sind sauber ausgeblutet. Beim letzten Fisch aber habe ich einen Schrecken bekommen: etwa 5 Minuten nach dem Kiemenschnitt hat sich etwa alle 20 Sekunden die Schwanzflosse leicht bewegt, und auch der Kiemendeckel/Kopfbereich hat sich kurz angehoben. Das ist etwa 10-15 Mal hintereinander passiert - ich bin mir jedoch sicher, dass ich den Fisch ordnungsgemäß betäubt und getötet habe, da wie oben erwähnt der Augendrehreflex ausgeblieben ist und er ausgeblutet ist. Kann es sich bei dem Phänomen um Muskelkontraktionen handeln, oder was könnte der Grund dafür sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Darf ich fragen, seit wann Du angelst?


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Hallo,
klar, ich war das erste mal alleine am Forellensee, den Schein habe ich jetzt ca. 2 Monate.
Ich konnte das aber vorher noch nie sehen, dass sich ein toter Fisch noch bewegt, vor allem haben mich die Kiemendeckel/Kopfbewegungen geschockt.


----------



## Rannebert (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Schnell, holt Magnesiumfackeln und Harpunen, die Zombiefischapokalypse beginnt! :q


----------



## Rannebert (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Und um das mal ernsthaft zu beantworten, der Kollege war nach deinem Kiemenschnitt nicht tot!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



DerFetteWels schrieb:


> Hallo,
> klar, ich war das erste mal alleine am Forellensee, den Schein habe ich jetzt ca. 2 Monate.
> Ich konnte das aber vorher noch nie sehen, dass sich ein toter Fisch noch bewegt, vor allem haben mich die Kiemendeckelbewegungen geschockt.



dachte ich mir schon.

Zu Deiner Beruhigung:
Auch komplett ausgenommene und damit sicher tote Fische können teilweise (je nach Art) noch nach Stunden Nerven- und Muskelreflexe zeigen.

Ordentlicher Schlag aufs Kopp zum betäuben ist bei Fischen in Forellengröße eh schon Schädelbasisbruch..

Die sind maustetot...

Da musste Dir keinerlei Gedanken machen.

Abgestochen (Herz) oder Kehlschnitt ist nach Schädelbasisbruch durch "betäuben" schlicht tot, toter, am totesten..

*Du hast alles richtig gemacht, PASST!!!*


----------



## pennfanatic (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Sowas hatte ich schon bei köderfischen.
Schlag auf den Kopf, kehlschnitt und die haben noch .....


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

@ Thomas: ok, danke für die beruhigenden Worte. Das letzte, was ich möchte ist nämlich, dass die Kreatur mehr leiden muss als nötig.

@ Rannebert: wieso soll er nach dem Kiemenschnitt nicht tot gewesen sein? Diese Methode ist doch neben dem Herzstich gängig und im Gegensatz zum Herzstich meines Wissens nach sicherer, oder?


----------



## Rannebert (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Thomas, auch wenn Du ihn beruhigen möchtest, und den Soja Salafisten keine Angriffspunkte liefern möchtest, nach tot klingt das für mich nicht im geringsten.
Und wenn ich manchmal sehe, wie Leute Fische versuchen zu betäuben, da wird das auch mit dem Schädelbasisbruch nichts.
Aber gerade bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen taucht so ein Fisch auch gerne mal aus der Betäubung auf, obwohl er einen gewaltigen Blutverslust erlitten hat. Da scheint der langsame Stoffwechsel manchmal zum Verhängnis zu werden.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

dann freu dich auf deine ersten aale


----------



## Michael.S (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Zitat : ausbleiben des Augendrehreflexes, ÄHHH was lernen die den heute für einen Sche...ß und was soll das sein ? , mir hat keiner beibringen müssen wie ich einen Fisch nach Vallhalla schicke


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

@ Rannebert: wie gesagt, der Augendrehreflex ist beim drehen des Fisches ausgeblieben, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass er richtig betäubt war. Ich haue auch lieber einmal zu viel zu als zu wenig, in dem Fall sogar 4x, um sicher zu gehen. Und ausgeblutet ist er auch sauber - ich wüsste nicht, was ich anders machen sollte.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Alles Richtig gemacht DerFetteWels.

@Rannebert
wir sind die oberste nahrungskette;-))


----------



## Rannebert (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



DerFetteWels schrieb:


> @ Rannebert: wie gesagt, der Augendrehreflex ist beim drehen des Fisches ausgeblieben, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass er richtig betäubt war. Ich haue auch lieber einmal zu viel zu als zu wenig, in dem Fall sogar 4x, um sicher zu gehen. Und ausgeblutet ist er auch sauber - ich wüsste nicht, was ich anders machen sollte.



Du sollst das auch nicht als Vorwurf verstehen!
Ich hatte jetzt gerade im Dezember auch den Fall von einem Zander, der betäubt und mit Kiemenschnitt versehen ausgeblutet ist. Da der aber aus recht tiefem Wasser kam, hats ihm nach dem Schnitt ein wenig die Eingeweide samt Herz nach vorne raus gedrückt. Konnte ich also schön sehen, wie er das Blut aus dem Körper pumpt. Und als das dann ein Ende fand hab ich ihm direkt noch vor Ort das Herz aus dem Leibe geschnitten. Trotzdem hat der Fisch ne gute Viertelstunde später nicht eingesehen gehabt, dass er eigentlich schon lange tot ist. Da waren Temperaturen knapp über dem Gefrierpunkt, und das Wasser war die Tage vorher auch schon mal zugefroren.
Soviel zu den empfindlichen Zandern, manchmal glaub ich wirklich an die Fischzombieapakalypse! #c

Sowas kommt vor, und gerade bei Anfängern weiss man nie so recht, was da im Eifer des gelernten Prüfungsstoffes so alles doch nicht richtig klappen mag.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Tot toter toter geht nicht wie Thomas schon gesagt hat.
Knueppel und dann herzstich 

Ich kann mich noch erinnern das ich als kleiner junge einen 4 PFUND flussbarsch mit nachhause gebracht hatte. Ausgenommen. Haut abgezogen

 und ca 6 Stunden Im kuehlstrank hatte.

Meine mutter jedenfalls brat den fisch abends in der Pfanne. Der pannierte fisch sprang aus der Bratpfanne.
danach muessetn alle Fische 24 Stunden tot sein


----------



## daci7 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Dann freu dich mal auf deine ersten Aale - und auch Karpfen können recht zickig sein 
Alles richtig gemacht und nicht verwerfliches zu finden.
Grüße,
David


----------



## yukonjack (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



pennfanatic schrieb:


> Sowas hatte ich schon bei köderfischen.
> Schlag auf den Kopf, kehlschnitt und die haben noch .....



ja, da gibt`s ganz zähe Biester drunter|supergri


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Ich hab mal einem Fisch derbst eine vor den Schädel geknallt und durfte feststellen das mein Messer nicht dort war, wo es hätte sein müssen. nach ewig suchen blieb mir nichts anderes als das Spitze Ende meines Erdspießes dann gezielt durch das Herz und Kopf zu befördern. Der Fisch war sofort Platt, kein Zweifel.

Da bekam ich just den zweiten Biss auf der anderen Ruten, ließ den Fisch auf Holzplanken am Wasser liegen und gehe zur zweiten Rute, kleines Rotauge, kein Thema, neu Anködern, raus das Teil und weiter gehts. Nur Doof, der Fisch war dann weg.........

Halbe Stunde später trieb er Bauch nach oben auf dem See, ich kam mir wie der letzte Trottel vor weil ich mich noch nie so verschätzt hatte, aber mit 4 Stichen eines Erdspießes in den Fisch, keine Regung geht der noch auf Reisen. Natürlich kann das Muskelzucken den Fisch ins Wasser und von dort dann durch Strömung ein bisschen wandern lassen haben, aber trotz allem, es war mir eine Lehre.

Mein Hund ist dann ins Wasser und hat den Fisch wieder an Land gebracht, Waidmännisch den Kopf zermatscht, dann war alles gut. #6


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

dem TE: der fisch war sicher nicht tot. nochmal kräftig aufn kopf und die "diskussion" ist beendet. 
und wie n vorposter anmerkte: gute nerven bei aalen...

und denk dran, du willst angeln, keine tierschützer-pirouetten drehen.


----------



## Michael.S (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Was bin ich froh das ich Catch und Realeaser bin , mir fallen die Fische meist nach dem Fang ins Wasser zurück


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Was bin ich froh das ich Catch und Realeaser bin , mir fallen die Fische meist nach dem Fang ins Wasser zurück



Gratulation.

Man bin ich froh, das ich es jedem selbst Überlasse.


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Gratulation.
> 
> Man bin ich froh, das ich es jedem selbst Überlasse.



jou, bin ich auch ganz begeistert von.
reinreden von dir würd ich nicht mögen. ganz und gar nicht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Einfach beim Abschlagen richtig zielen und dann mannhaft mit nem ausreichend schweren Gegenstand durchziehen 

--> ich hab noch nie nach Augendrehern gesucht (wozu auch, was ein Humbug), aber dafür schon immer so hart wie sinnvoll möglich zugehauen (je nach Fischgröße usw.). 

Es heißt nicht umsonst Abschlagen statt Abstreicheln oder Abberühren - das muss richtig rumpeln.

Das Kehlen bzw. Abstechen ist dann eigentlich nur noch reines Entsaften - bei nem adäquaten Derbgong lebt da vorher schon nix mehr.

Was dann nach dem Messer immer noch zuckt, ist postmortaler Muskelkram.


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

HI HI da had ich einen,
war klar nobbi.

und denk dran, du willst angeln, keine tierschützer-pirouetten drehen.

peta ...schmucke hecken legen sich vor rewe  aaufen fußboden.
echt nackig.
wir bespritzen die mit heinsketschupppppp

dan fahren die weg ...mit einem T4 Bus mit graue Ledersitze.
ich glaub das nicht#t


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

nobbi, immer noch nachwirkung des einen (1) biers? :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

hi hi auser zweiten kiste!

war abba so.

lg norbert


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

viel erfolg bei der dritten, bruder-nachtmensch du #6


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Danke Jose

ich schaue doch auch den fischen in die augen.

proßt


----------



## phirania (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

So Manche,merken überhaupt nicht das sie sich beim Fische abschlagen  selbst auf die Finger hauen...#d 

                     Zitat von *Michael.S* 

 
_Was bin ich froh das ich Catch und Realeaser bin , mir fallen die Fische meist nach dem Fang ins Wasser zurück

So das meist die Fische hinterher wieder Fröhlich weiter schwimmen...#h
Aber an den TE er hat eigendlich alles richtiggemacht.#6

Bei mir  mehrfach vorgekommen,Hecht schon ausgenommen mit nach Hause gebracht.
Lag schon eine Zeit auf der Spüle und wurde dann plötzlich wieder Lebendig..



_


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

ich bin sternzeichen fisch............und könnte mir vorstellen das sie weiter schwimmen.

Wir sind das oberste , über leben und tot.
T:Rex ist nicht mehr da.


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

irgendwann im leben eines anglers stellt sich DIE frage:
"leben nehmen oder leben lassen?"
ich mach mir das mehr bauchig, also weniger kopfig (war ne schlimme zeit, die kopfige): daumen runter oder rauf.

macht nobbi auch: nochn bier oder nicht?

so it goes, dem läbbn


----------



## phirania (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

So mog wie dat....#h


----------



## nobbi1962 (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

na klar!
sehe ich das geht vorbei mit............tot

kommt er mit.

pfannendorsche sehr lecker.
darf abba nur ich.,


zeigt mich an.


mfg norbert wrage


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

@ Jose: ob ich den Fisch bei Aldi aus dem Kühlregal nehme oder ihn selbst aus dem Wasser ziehe, ist aus meiner Sicht letzen Endes egal.
Zum Thema "Tierschützer-Pirouetten": um es verständlicher auszudrücken - ich finde, der Respekt vor der Kreatur gebietet einen möglichst schnelle und schmerzfreie Tötung. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Ich denke da sind sich hier alle einig.


----------



## Jose (4. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



DerFetteWels schrieb:


> @ Jose: ob ich den Fisch bei Aldi aus dem Kühlregal nehme oder ihn selbst aus dem Wasser ziehe, ist aus meiner Sicht letzen Endes egal.
> Zum Thema "Tierschützer-Pirouetten": um es verständlicher auszudrücken - ich finde, der Respekt vor der Kreatur gebietet einen möglichst schnelle und schmerzfreie Tötung. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger. Ich denke da sind sich hier alle einig.




vielleicht hilft hier ein bisschen dialektik um den gangbaren weg zu finden:
nicht absichtlich aktiv quälen sondern eben dem fressenundgefressenwerden "anständig" begegnen.


und nebenbei, der von mir "totgequälte" fisch hatte hupro (100%) einen leichteren tod.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

abba sön hier bei euch  fressenundgefressenwerden.

einer geht noch .

gn8jungs


----------



## thanatos (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



daci7 schrieb:


> Dann freu dich mal auf deine ersten Aale - und auch Karpfen können recht zickig sein
> Alles richtig gemacht und nicht verwerfliches zu finden.
> Grüße,
> David



Aale gehäutet ,ausgenommen ,geköpft und in einer Schüssel 
 in den Kühlschrank gestellt  ne mexikanische Würfelbude 
 ist dagegen aufgeräumt so ein Chaos haben die angerichtet :c-seit dem schneide ich sie gleich in Portionsstücke #6


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Wirklich geil wird das bei Afro-Welsen aus dem Forellenpuff.
Stunden nach dem Versorgen bringst du irgendwas in die Mülltonne und die abgetrenten Köpfe gucken dich an, Augen bewegen sich, das ganze Ding lebt defininitv noch... 
die sind halt nur durch Zerstören des Gehirns zu töten.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

In Afrika sieht man Welse, sowie auch andere Fische, tagelang lebend auf Markttischen liegen.
Dort ist ein lebender Fisch absolutes Qualitätsmerkmal und weil ohne Kühlung, als frisch zu zu erkennen.
Ein toter Fisch  bedeutet sofortigen Preisverfall!
Unsere heimischen Fischstäbchenesser würden wahrscheinlich vor Entsetzen zusammen brechen, wenn sie solche Qual zu sehen bekommen!

Jürgen


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



Rannebert schrieb:


> Und wenn ich manchmal sehe, wie Leute Fische versuchen zu betäuben, da wird das auch mit dem Schädelbasisbruch nichts.



So isses. Das ist diese ebenso unnötige wie bescheuerte Anglerprüfung Schuld. 



DerFetteWels schrieb:


> @ Rannebert: wie gesagt, der Augendrehreflex ist beim drehen des Fisches ausgeblieben, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass er richtig betäubt war. Ich haue auch lieber einmal zu viel zu als zu wenig, in dem Fall sogar 4x, um sicher zu gehen. Und ausgeblutet ist er auch sauber - ich wüsste nicht, was ich anders machen sollte.



Bescheuerte Anglerprüfung.....

man "betäubt" keinen Fisch, da solltest Du Dir als erstes merken. "Betäuben" bedeutet ja, grad so feste zuzuschlagen, dass der Fisch das Bewusstsein verliert, aber nicht so fest, dass er tot ist. Das muss mir einer der Spezialisten, die sich diesen Humbug ausgedacht haben, mal vormachen. Und dann forkelt man in einem "betäubten" Fisch mit dem Messer herum bis das Viech endlich elendig verreckt. Was ein Blödsinn.
Mein Vater, der mich das angeln und das töten der Fische gelehrt hat, hätte mir eine saftige Ohrfeige gegeben, wenn ich so mit einer Kreatur rumgespielt hätte. Und das zu Recht.

Ich bin ja was Fische, die für mich nur schwimmendes Gemüse sind, nicht grade als Tierschützer bekannt. Dennoch gebietet es der Respekt vor jeder Kreatur, sie so schnell und schmerzlos wie möglich über den Jordan zu schicken. 
Bei Fischen macht man das durch drei, vier schnelle und heftige Schläge auf den Schädel. Dabei darf es auch ruhig etwas matschen. Besser zu fest als zu leicht. 
Toter geht es dann nicht mehr. Zum Abschluß kann man dann noch, zwar völlig sinnbefreit was den Tötungsakt angeht, aber der Vorschrift genügend, mal mit dem Messer in die Kehle pieken. 
Auch das "ausbluten" ist Blödsinn, denn bei einem toten Fisch blutet nix mehr aus. Da läuft höchstens was aus, was grad in der Nähe der Stichstelle ist. Um auszubluten muss entweder das Herz schlagen ( = schächten), oder der Körperdruck einen Teil des Blutes aus den Adern pressen. Letzterer ist beim Fisch jedoch sehr gering.

Vergiß den ganzen Betäubungsblödsinn der Sportfischerprüfung und hau dem Fisch fest genug auf den Kopf. Dann kannst Du sicher sein dass er tot ist und irgendwelche Zuckungen nur postmortale Muskelkontraktionen sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



ralle 24 schrieb:


> bei fischen macht man das durch drei, vier schnelle und heftige schläge auf den schädel. Dabei darf es auch ruhig etwas matschen. Besser zu fest als zu leicht.
> Toter geht es dann nicht mehr.
> .......................................................
> Vergiß den ganzen betäubungsblödsinn der sportfischerprüfung und hau dem fisch fest genug auf den kopf. Dann kannst du sicher sein dass er tot ist und irgendwelche zuckungen nur postmortale muskelkontraktionen sind.


#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Fischabfaelle im muell ist falsch. Friert Sie, danach kleinknekiden und als groundbait fuer Aale,hecht,zanderer,barsch ect benutzen. Sollten die Fische es nicht fressen fressen die krebse es


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> Fischabfaelle im muell ist falsch. Friert Sie, danach kleinknekiden und als groundbait fuer Aale,hecht,zanderer,barsch ect benutzen.



Genau das wird allerdings in den Fischereigesetzen vieler Bundesländer verboten und wird auch nachdrücklich geahndet, wenn man erwischt wird.. 

Beispiel Bayern:
§21 der Ausführungsverordnung zum Bayerischen Fischereigesetz:
http://www.gesetze-bayern.de/Content/Document/BayAVFiG-21

_"(2) Tote Fische und Teile von Fischen dürfen in ein Gewässer nicht eingebracht werden. ..."

_Ausnahmen sind Köderfische und das Einbringen in Gewässer ohne Hegepflicht (Art. 2)


----------



## Brillendorsch (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

mich hat mal ne Petra-Tante beobachtet, wie ich einen Hecht betäubte. Sie fragte, ob es denn nicht weh täte. Ich antwortete, neeeee man muss nur aufpassen, dass mann die Finger nicht dazwischen hat.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Das stimmt !! 
Der Hecht hat 700 Zähne..................die Petra-Tante vieleicht noch 32;-))


----------



## JottU (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Ja, so Erlebnisse mit "untoten" Fischen hat ich auch schon. 
Einmal ist mir sogar ein ausgenommener Karpfen, beim auswaschen, abgehauen. Zum Glück war es da sehr flach, so das ich ihn nach einem kleinen Bad wieder hatte. Der hat noch ne halbe Stunde später, im Kofferraum, Rabatz gemacht. |bigeyes


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Es gibt fische mit einem starken Nervensystem.
Die zucken noch in der Pfanne.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

der aal in grün ....der noch wech will


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> der aal in ....l



Schwimmt sogar ohne Kopf und Innereien .:m

Sonst hat wohl jeder schon einmal solche ,,unheimlichen" Begegnungen gehabt.


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Hallo nochmal,
also, ich war heute nochmal angeln und bin dann mit einem etwa (geschätzt) 70-jährigen, sehr freundlichen Herrn ins Gespräch gekommen. Neben ein paar Tipps zu meiner Montage kam das Gespräch dann auch auf das Thema "Muskelzuckungen". Der Mann musste herzlich lachen, als ich ihm von meinem Schrecken über das Zucken und vermeintliche "Kiemenbewegungen" erzählt habe. Nachdem ich einen Fisch direkt neben im abgeschlagen und den Kiemenschnitt gesetzt habe, hat er mir bestätigt, dass nach den Schlägen, wie ich sie anbringe, der Fisch definitiv schon überm Jordan ist, bevor ich das Messer auch nur aufhebe. Ein Fisch hat auch heute wieder gezuckt, obwohl er nachweislich tot war, und der Herr sagte auch, dass die vermeintlichen "Kiemenbewegungen" nichts anderes seien als Muskelkontraktionen. Ich war da gestern wohl etwas aufgeregt und habe das Ganze  vor Schreck falsch interpretiert.
Im Vorbereitungskurs haben wir das ganze auch exakt so gelernt, also erst dem Fisch mit dem Fischtöter ordentlich auf den Kopf hauen, sodass der Augendrehreflex ausbleibt, und dann Kiemenschnitt setzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

siehste, passt alles!

Sehr gut und danke Dir für Deine Rückmeldung.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Ja und petri heil!

lg nobbi


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Und im Zweifel die Klinge mit Weihwasser benetzen und die Einschüssige mit der Silberkugel bereit legen. Nicht vergessen, dabei den Knoblauchkranz tragen...


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Franky....du boardfärckel...hi hi

jeder fangt mal an.


----------



## UMueller (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

@ Der fette Wels
Zuckungen sind nach dem Abschlagen normal und solange der Fisch nicht herumhüpft ist alles gut. Was aber jedem Angler trotz abschlagen und Herzstich wohl schon mal passiert ist. Der Fisch fängt wieder an zu zappeln und nun ? Nochmal ordentlich eins auf die Mütze aber ORDENTLICH ! Das geht aber nur mit angemessenem Schlagwerkzeug.Spezielle Fischtöter? Da gibts solche und solche die nichts taugen.Ich nehm da son Stück Eschenholz aus nem alten Spaten oder Schaufelstiel mind. 30cm(Hebelkraft) Taschenmesserknauf kannste vergessen. Notfalls hinter dem Kopf die Nervenbahnen(Wirbelsäule) durchtrennen. Wenn es mal passiert das der Fisch noch herumspringt obwohl er ja tot zu sein hat, geh ich halt nochmal hin. Weiter zappeln lassen kommt nicht gut. Gibt halt genug sog.Tierschützer. Ne Anzeige von denen brauch ich nicht wirklich.
Der Aal ist ne andere Nummer. Den werf ich einmal heftig auf den Rasen und durchtrenne dann mit einem spez. Aaltöter die Wirbelsäule direkt hinter dem Kopf. Das funktioniert meist ganz gut. Mit dem ausweiden warte ich dann ca. 45 Minuten.


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



UMueller schrieb:


> @ Der fette Wels
> Weiter zappeln lassen kommt nicht gut. Gibt halt genug sog.Tierschützer. Ne Anzeige von denen brauch ich nicht wirklich.



Wegen was sollen die einen Anzeigen, wenn der Fisch fachgerecht versorgt wurde? Der Angler kann ja nichts für Muskelkontraktionen, und der Fisch spürt ja nichts mehr, wenn er schon zu 100% tot ist.


----------



## JottU (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Was soll denn das helfen, wenn ich einem ausgenommenen Fisch nochmal ein rüberziehe? 
Muskelreflexe kannst damit nicht verhindern. Schleien springen auch gern mal aus der Pfanne, obwohl sie schon nen halben Tag im Kühlschrank lagen.


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Hier mal ein kurzes Video dazu https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tlmANTJayy8 und von wegen der Fisch blutet nicht aus, bei mir Bluten die auch immer aus. Wenn man das nicht machen würde wäre ein deutlicher farb Unterschied beim Filet zu erkennen, das wäre dann zB. beim Zander nicht Schnee weiß sondern leicht gerötet .


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Genau das wird allerdings in den Fischereigesetzen vieler Bundesländer verboten und wird auch nachdrücklich geahndet, wenn man erwischt wird..
> 
> Beispiel Bayern:
> §21 der Ausführungsverordnung zum Bayerischen Fischereigesetz:
> ...



Wie ist das in Bayern?


----------



## UMueller (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



DerFetteWels schrieb:


> Wegen was sollen die einen Anzeigen, wenn der Fisch fachgerecht versorgt wurde? Der Angler kann ja nichts für Muskelkontraktionen, und der Fisch spürt ja nichts mehr, wenn er schon zu 100% tot ist.



Na dann lass deine 100%toten Fische mal weiter zappeln. Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung wenn der tote Fisch noch herumhüpft. Der wird bei mir nochmal versorgt.
Und nicht nur wegen Petra oder Tierschützer sondern auch weil es nicht waidgerecht wäre. Aber das hast du sicherlich in der Prüfung gelernt #h


----------



## JottU (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Toter und ausgenommener Fisch. Wie kann man denn den nochmal versorgen, so das er nicht mehr zuckt? #c
Fleischwolf oder sowas würde gehen, schleppe ich aber bestimmt nicht auch noch mit ans Wasser. |supergri


----------



## Köppi67 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Zum Thema "Muskelkontraktionen":
Am Samstag abend gab es bei uns Karpfen blau. Den Fisch holte ich frisch bei einem befreundeten Züchter, der den Karpfen auch fachmännisch betäubte, abstach und ausnahm und der Länge nach durchtrennte.
Am Nachmittag beim Portionieren (Schneiden in Kopf- Mittel- und Schwanzstücke) fingen die zerteilten (!!!) Mittelstücke noch das Zittern an. Toter als tot ging bei diesem Karpfen nicht mehr, trotzdem zuckten die Muskeln noch.
P.S.: Geschmeckt hat´s natürlich trotzdem super!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wie ist das in Bayern?



Was meinst du? Die verstehe nicht, worauf du hinaus willst.


----------



## Kamillio (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



JottU schrieb:


> Toter und ausgenommener Fisch. Wie kann man denn den nochmal versorgen, so das er nicht mehr zuckt? #c



Ich habe mal in einem Video gesehen, dass man mit einem Draht durch die Wirbelsäule gehen kann. Ist das Knochenmark dahin gibt's auch keine Zuckungen mehr. Das Fleisch soll dadurch angeblich dann auch besser schmecken. Ich meine in Asien machen die das teilweise.


----------



## JottU (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Hmm, glaube ich nicht. Habe zu meinen Jugendzeiten immer das Rückrat durchtrennt (wurde so gelehrt als Tötungsmethode). Bewegt haben sie sich trotzdem.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Ich glaube das ist typisch Deutsch immer nachdem Gesetzesbuch. So die Fischer schmeissen mehr Fisch ueber board als discard als wir.
Ich wuerde keine frische abfaelle ins Wasser werfen auch nicht im teich. Allerdings gefunden und dann sehr klein zerhackt und als lockmittel fuer bestimmte Fischarten.ja auf jeden fall. Mache ich schon seit 40 Jahren und fange fisch und Krebse damit


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

plattfische auch so!
und nicht mal aufen kopf hauen, ich mache das auch.
wie immer.


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



UMueller schrieb:


> Na dann lass deine 100%toten Fische mal weiter zappeln. Ich finde es nicht in Ordnung wenn der tote Fisch noch herumhüpft. #h



Ich finde das auch nicht in Ordnung - wenn der Fisch aber abgeschlagen, ausgeblutet und ausgeweidet ist - was mehr willst du denn machen? "Toter" kann man ja praktisch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



DerFetteWels schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch nicht in Ordnung - wenn der Fisch aber abgeschlagen, ausgeblutet und ausgeweidet ist - was mehr willst du denn machen? "Toter" kann man ja praktisch nicht sein, oder?



Natürlich nicht. GEgen die chemischen Prozesse im Nervensystem kann man nichts machen. Ich habe auch noch nicht erlebt, dass sich jemand deswegen wo "beschwert" hätte.
Wir haben in Norwegen eine Makrele einmal so schnell nach dem fang versorgt und filiert, dass die Karkasse nach dem überbordwerfen zuckend "weggeschwommen" ist.
Und sonst hilft wirklich nur noch der van Helsing... :q :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was meinst du? Die verstehe nicht, worauf du hinaus willst.



Auch wenn meine Anwort auf dein OT eben auch OT ist:

Auf gar nichts ... 
nur solltest du meinen, dass Fischfetzen, Fischschwänze, Fischköpfe oder Innereien vom Fisch zum Angeln in Bayern verboten sind, dann irrst du dich, denn der § kann an sich zunächst falsch gelesen werden, er ist ja auch nicht einfach ... aber das meinstest du ja nicht und so fragte ich eben, was du denn meinst  #h


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



Franky schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. GEgen die chemischen Prozesse im Nervensystem kann man nichts machen. Ich habe auch noch nicht erlebt, dass sich jemand deswegen wo "beschwert" hätte.
> Wir haben in Norwegen eine Makrele einmal so schnell nach dem fang versorgt und filiert, dass die Karkasse nach dem überbordwerfen zuckend "weggeschwommen" ist.
> Und sonst hilft wirklich nur noch der van Helsing... :q :m



Also Fangen filetieren und  zurück setzen :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

hab ich auch schon hört.
snaps hilft!


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dennoch gebietet es der Respekt vor jeder Kreatur, sie so schnell und schmerzlos wie möglich über den Jordan zu schicken.
> Bei Fischen macht man das durch drei, vier schnelle und heftige Schläge auf den Schädel. Dabei darf es auch ruhig etwas matschen. Besser zu fest als zu leicht.
> Toter geht es dann nicht mehr.



Das sehe ich ganz genau so. Angeln ist für mich persönlich nur dann vertretbar, wenn ich alles in meiner Macht stehende tue, um der Kreatur, die später auf meinem Teller landet einen schmerzfreien Tod zu bereiten.

Nachdem mir heute von einem Angler mit großer Erfahrung unter Aufsicht bestätigt wurde, dass meine kräftigen Schläge mehr als ausreichend für die sofortige Tötung sind, bin ich ja auch wieder beruhigt.

Gegen postmortale Muskelkontraktionen ist nach dem Ausnehmen m.E. nichts zu machen. Auch wenn einige Muskeln des Fisches dann noch zucken -  wie gesagt, ich wüsste nicht, was ich tun sollte, um das zu verhindern, wenn der Fisch abgeschlagen, abgestochen und ausgeweidet wurde. Mehr kann ich nicht tun, um dem Fisch ein schmerzfreies Ende zu bereiten.


----------



## Franky (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Also Fangen filetieren und  zurück setzen :m



Filet and Release heißt der Trend. Hatte dazu auch mal ein passendes TShirt :q


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



Jose schrieb:


> dem TE: der fisch war sicher nicht tot. nochmal kräftig aufn kopf und die "diskussion" ist beendet.
> und wie n vorposter anmerkte: gute nerven bei aalen...



Was willst du denn mehr machen als den Fisch abzuschlagen, abzustechen und auszunehmen? Toter geht doch gar nicht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Moin DerFetteWels,
alles Richtig gemacht.

sorry wir haben auch zwischendurch kleine unterhaltung macht.

lg nobbi


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



Franky schrieb:


> Filet and Release heißt der Trend. Hatte dazu auch mal ein passendes TShirt :q



Ich hab zwei davon


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



DerFetteWels schrieb:


> Was willst du denn mehr machen als den Fisch abzuschlagen, abzustechen und auszunehmen? Toter geht doch gar nicht.



Von ausgenommen steht nichts in deinem anfangs Post #h
Ok, du hast es vor vier Minuten geändert. Muss ich dir aber jetzt nicht glauben oder ?


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> Von ausgenommen steht nichts in deinem anfangs Post #h
> Ok, du hast es vor vier Minuten geändert. Muss ich dir aber jetzt nicht glauben oder ?



Danke für den Hinweis. Das Ausnehmen muss doch immer direkt nach dem Ausbluten erfolgen (Verwesungsprozess)?


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

tot ist tot.
er fängt an zu vergammeln.sofort
eiweiß.


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Alles gut. Aber wie kommt es das sogar köderfische frisch aus dem Wasser und betäubt u d gekekelt noch "rumzappeln" als wenn sie noch leben würden...
Sind die so ....


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

im gedanken swimmen sie weiter.


----------



## JottU (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



DerFetteWels schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis. Das Ausnehmen muss doch immer direkt nach dem Ausbluten erfolgen (Verwesungsprozess)?



Nun, das ist jetzt aber mal eine ganz falsche Annahme. Ob der Fisch nun ausgenommen ist, oder nicht, hat keine Bedeutung. Kühl transportieren /lagern ist da wichtiger. Wobei es selbst da auf ne Stunde nicht ankommt.


----------



## zandertex (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

hi fetter wels,wir haben in den 80ern karpfen blau angeboten,frisch aus dem wasser entnommen.
nach dem abschlagen und ausnehmen wurde der fisch ins siedende wasser gelegt,dass ging nur zu zweit.........einer legte den fisch ins wasser,der kollege musste sofort den deckel auf den topf "drücken"sonst war da kein wasser mehr drinnen.............mach dich nicht jeck.alles gut!


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



> Danke für den Hinweis. Das Ausnehmen muss doch immer direkt nach dem Ausbluten erfolgen (Verwesungsprozess)?


Sofern eine Kühlbox vorhanden, ist sofortiges Ausnehmen ok.

ABER:

Falls keine Kühlbox vorhanden, gelangen Keime durch das Ausnehmen direkt in die Bauchhöhle (vor allem, wenn dann noch mit womöglich halb- bis vollsumpfigem Gewässer-Wasser ausgespült wird).

Wenn das Ganze dann noch in ne luftdichte Plastiktüte kommt, ist die Gammel- bzw. Einzellerparty perfekt.

Ohne Kühlung den blutausgesabberten Fisch daher am besten noch nicht ausnehmen und zusammen mit etwas Vegetation (Blätter etc.) in so einen luftdurchlässigen Leinen-Einkaufsbeutel packen und diesen feucht halten (idealerweise im Schatten an nen Baum hängen etc.).

Am alleridealsten (beim Ansitzen) ist nach wie vor der Setzkescher - besser kann man Fische bis zum Mitnehmen nicht frischhalten

--> da wird erst direkt vor dem Heimgehen gestorben

--> dann gleich ausnehmen und für die Heimfahrt in ne Kühlbox packen

--> beste Fleischqualität und Frische

--> auch, weil die Fische in nem ausreichend geräumigen Setzkescher noch ne Weile lang evtl. Stresshormone bzw. Muskel-Übersäuerung vom Drill abbauen können (wie ne Kuh oder Sau, die nach dem idealerweise möglichst kurzen Regional-Transport vor dem Schlachten noch diverse Stunden in nen Ruhestall kommt und dann deutlich besser schmeckt)

--> sofern man den Setzkescher nicht bis zum Anschlag vollstopft, natürlich (zudem nicht unbedingt Raubfische zusammen mit potenziellen Futterfischen reinlassen, das gibt u. U. nervigen Riot *ggggggg*)

Doch diese Option fällt mittlerweile leider oft bzw. vielerorts wg. Tierschutzschwachsinn weg.


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



JottU schrieb:


> Nun, das ist jetzt aber mal eine ganz falsche Annahme. Ob der Fisch nun ausgenommen ist, oder nicht, hat keine Bedeutung. Kühl transportieren /lagern ist da wichtiger. Wobei es selbst da auf ne Stunde nicht ankommt.



Beim wild, also säugetiere, muss das aufbrechen so schnell wie möglich erfolgen. Anschliessendes aus kühlen in der kühlkammer.
Sollte beim Fisch ähnlich sein.


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

@DerFetteWels

Klar ist Kühlung und ausnehmen gut,aber bei den jetzigen Temperaturen nicht nötig .

Oder war es warm als du deine Fische gefangen hast ?


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



Zander Jonny schrieb:


> @DerFetteWels
> 
> Klar ist Kühlung und ausnehmen gut,aber bei den jetzigen Temperaturen nicht nötig .
> 
> Oder war es warm als du deine Fische gefangen hast ?



Naja,so 10-12 Grad schätze ich mal. Wir haben im Kurs gelert dass das ausnehmen wichtig ist weil Fisch sehr schnell vewest. Habe das auch nochmal recherchiert, und auch dort stand überwiegend das das ausnehmen empfohlen wird weil das Fleisch dann geniessbar bleibt.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

ich beware immer leere milchtüten auf!

Wasser rein.....sind meine akus für kalt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Gefrorene Wasser-Plastikflaschen sind auch super sowie von klein bis groß verfügbar.

@TE:

Stelle lieber mal die sogenannten "Kursinhalte" allgemein sehr stark infrage und halte Dich stattdessen "live" an Angler mit langjähriger Erfahrung, die Dir wirklich Sinvolles aus der direkten Praxis beibringen (ohne bambi-ideologisch geprägten Theoriequatsch etc.).

Wenn Du das mal ne Weile lang gemacht hast, wirst Du garantiert merken, was ich damit meine. Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kannst Du das halt noch nicht so beurteilen.

Aber das kommt schon noch.


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich beware immer leere milchtüten auf!
> 
> Wasser rein.....sind meine akus für kalt.



An sich eine gute Idee. Könnte man in dem Fall aufs Ausnehmen verzichten, und wenn ja, wie lange ca. geht das gut?

Sorry für die vielleicht einfach scheinenden Fragen, aber hab den Schein noch nicht lang und leider kenn ich auch niemanden persönlich der mehr Erfahrung hat.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

1lieter tüte .
ganzer tag.

und sön das du nachfragst ...andere boardis werden dir auch noch helfen.

lg nobbi


----------



## Zander Jonny (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



DerFetteWels schrieb:


> An sich eine gute Idee. Könnte man in dem Fall aufs Ausnehmen verzichten, und wenn ja, wie lange ca. geht das gut?
> 
> Sorry für die vielleicht einfach scheinenden Fragen, aber hab den Schein noch nicht lang und leider kenn ich auch niemanden persönlich der mehr Erfahrung hat.



Also bei 10-12 grad brauchst du garnichts, da kannst die locker 24 Stunden liegen lassen da passiert nichts, unausgenommen .


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Ok, das heißt dass ich keinen Nachteil hab wenn ich die Fische nicht sofort ausweide, wenn ich sie genug kühle (beziehungsweise wenns kalt genug ist draussen).

@ PirschHirsch: das hab ich auch vor, heute hab ich gleich mal einen netten Herrn angesprochen der mir Infos zur Montage gegeben hat. Das werd ich auch in Zukunft so machen. Manche sagen ja dass man gleich in einen Verein soll um mehr zu lernen, aber das ist mir ehrlih gesagt ein wenig zu teuer bei den Aufnahmegebühren.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

mache das was dir dein herz sagt.

unser hobby ist toll!


----------



## JottU (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Okay, wenn ihr denkt.
Ich bin seit 37 Jahren an nichts gestorben. Als 9jähriger mit nem 70er Karpfen eine halbe Stunde Fussweg ungekühlt. War doch egal. Oder sind da wirklich Unterschiede zwischen Ost und West.


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

@TE:

Genau, das ist der allerbeste Weg. 

Freut mich sehr, dass Du da gleich zu Anfang einen netten erfahrenen Kollegen getroffen hast - besser geht's fürn Einstieg nicht, so etwas ist Gold wert.

Evtl. lässt sich das noch weiter ausbauen.

Und für solide Basics in puncto allgemeine Systemzusammenstellung, Drillen, Abschlagen usw. eignet sich auch ein FoPu.

Bzw. sogar sehr gut, weil die evtl. höhere Bissfrequenz dort nebenbei für Kurzweil und Spaß sorgt (und auch noch für ein gutes Essen, wenn es eine gute Anlage mit gutem Wasser und guten Fischen ist). 

Zudem musst Du dort höchstwahrscheinlich nicht gleich mit derben UW-Hindernissen etc. kämpfen, solange Du noch keine größere Drillerfahrung hast.

--> Hauptsache, Du bekommst mal was an den Haken und weißt bzw. lernst, was Du da tust

--> da lernst Du dann allgemeine Grundlagen, die später auch auf andere Angelarten übertragbar sind

--> da kannst Du z. B. das Posen- und Grundangeln (inkl. verschiedener Montagen dazu) jeweils mit ganz normalem Standard-Gerät ausprobieren, je nach Bestimmungen evtl. auch leichtes Spinnfischen

--> muss nicht unbedingt "typisch" mit Spiro und Glitzerteig etc. sein.

Das Allerwichtigste ist daher die sinnvolle "Live"-Anleitung - das Gewässer ist erstmal zweitrangig.

Und für eine solche Anleitung musst Du nicht unbedingt in nen Verein rein, wie man sieht - den älteren Kollegen hast ja auch ganz "unvereinisch" getroffen.

Gehe daher ruhig noch ein paar Mal an den Forellenteich, das ist für den allerersten Anfang wie gesagt eine prima Sache, solange Du noch etwas mit der "elementaren Steuerung" kämpfst

--> sollte Dir das dann irgendwann zu langweilig werden, kannst immer noch über einen Verein nachdenken.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Ja im osten käler...mein schatz


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Und für eine solche Anleitung musst Du nicht unbedingt in nen Verein rein, wie man sieht - den älteren Kollegen hast ja auch ganz "unvereinisch" getroffen.



Ja stimmt. Es ist halt so dass man sich viel selbst beibringen kann übers Intermet, aber alles halt nicht. Und da bin ich dann schon froh wenn ich mal persönlich nachfragen kann so wie heute. Sonst muss man sich halt auf das verlassen was man so im Kurs lernt.

Wie war es bei euch? Habt ihr von dem Kursstoff profitiert oder eher nicht?

Außerdem: wisst ihr, mit welcher Begründung in D ein Kurs Pflicht ist aber in den meisten anderen Ländern in Europa nicht? Würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Kursstoff hi hi  hat auch lecker schmeckt.

1967
bambusrute und alles fang.

#6


----------



## bezet (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Eigentlich hatte der TE gefragt, ob der Fisch nun tot ist oder nicht. Teilweise sind da etwas merkwürdige Antworten gekommen. Ist nicht o.k. 
Wer sich mit Physiologie auskennt, weiß auch , was die Pflügerschen Zuckungsgesetze beiinhalten - ehe da merkwürdige Beiträge kommen - mal googeln. 
Da wird beschrieben,wie ein isolierter Muskel - also tot - auf Reize reagiert - eben also zuckt.  so ist das auch bei einem toten Fisch. Tot ist gleichzusetzen mit erlöschen der Hirnfunktion - d. H. ein ordentlicher Schlag auf den Kopf mit Zertrümmerung des Schädels bedeutet sofortigen Tod, auch wenn das Herz noch schlägt (Stichwort "Hirntod") .
Herzstich bei Fischen ist Quatsch - wer trifft das Herz schon und weiß wirklich, wo es ist. Kehlschnitt - nicht zu weit vorn - durchtrennt wichtige Schlagadern und fördert das Ausbluten des schon toten (!) Fisches. 
Also: richtiger Schlag auf den Kopf, alles andere ist Ansichtssache, aber keine Tierquälerei. Pflüger läßt grüßen!


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

.....und plattfisch wie?


----------



## zandertex (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



JottU schrieb:


> Okay, wenn ihr denkt.
> Ich bin seit 37 Jahren an nichts gestorben. Als 9jähriger mit nem 70er Karpfen eine halbe Stunde Fussweg ungekühlt. War doch egal. Oder sind da wirklich Unterschiede zwischen Ost und West.



ich habe auch schon im hochsommer zander 2 stunden in der knallenden sonne liegen lassen,war halt kein schatten da,am rhein.trotzdem superlecker..............hier lesen und hören nur zuviele irgendwo was und geben es wieder als wären es ihre erfahrungen aus der praxis.#d


----------



## JottU (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



DerFetteWels schrieb:


> Ja stimmt. Es ist halt so dass man sich viel selbst beibringen kann übers Intermet, aber alles halt nicht. Und da bin ich dann schon froh wenn ich mal persönlich nachfragen kann so wie heute. Sonst muss man sich halt auf das verlassen was man so im Kurs lernt.
> 
> Wie war es bei euch? Habt ihr von dem Kursstoff profitiert oder eher nicht?



Kurs hin oder her. Lernen tut man nur am Wasser!
Und selbst da trifft das ebend gelernte plötzlich nicht mehr zu.|kopfkrat
Ist halt ein andere Angelstelle, Wetter oder was weis ich. 

Was wollen die euch in so einem Kurs eigentlich beibringen?


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



> Wie war es bei euch? Habt ihr von dem Kursstoff profitiert oder eher nicht?


Ich angele schon so lange, dass ich (zum Glück!!!!!) keinen Kurs machen musste. Habe alles "live" unter Anleitung gelernt (damals zum ersten Mal mit ca. fünf Jahren ebenfalls an nem FoPu).

Dann, sobald altersmäßig möglich, mit Jugendschein in nen Verein rein (wo ich glücklicherweise dann auch einen sehr guten Jugendleiter hatte).

Und wenn ich mir da angucke, was Anfänger heutzutage z. T. von "Kursinhalten" berichten, kann ich nur heftigst den Kopf schütteln (dieser "Augendrehreflex" ist ein echter Kracher).



> Außerdem: wisst ihr, mit welcher Begründung in D ein Kurs Pflicht ist  aber in den meisten anderen Ländern in Europa nicht? Würde mich auch mal  interessieren.


Weil Deutschland gutmenschen-tierschutzverseucht ist und meint, auch diesbezüglich aller Welt als Vorbild dienen zu müssen. Angler im Ausland lachen sich darüber regelmäßig tot.

Parallel ist die Anglerlobby hier allgemein so mies (und untereinander auch noch zutiefst zerstritten), dass ver-bambite Tierschutzhampel den Anglern allerhand relativ ungehindert per Politik reindrücken können.

Denn im Gegensatz zu den Anglern wissen die ganz genau, wie systematische, hartnäckige und knallharte Profi-Lobbyarbeit in Verbindung mit ordentlichen finanziellen Mitteln funktioniert.


----------



## nobbi1962 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

:::::::::erfahrungen aus der praxis

FoPu

ganzer tag 
Sommer heiß.

15Forellen 

alle heil hause

wir waren auch mal jung.


----------



## JottU (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich angele schon so lange, dass ich (zum Glück!!!!!) keinen Kurs machen musste. Habe alles "live" unter Anleitung gelernt (damals zum ersten Mal mit ca. fünf Jahren ebenfalls an nem FoPu).
> 
> Dann, sobald altersmäßig möglich, mit Jugendschein in nen Verein rein (wo ich glücklicherweise dann auch einen sehr guten Jugendleiter hatte).
> 
> ...





:m:m:m:m:m:m:m
#6#6#6#6#6
Da weiß ich doch wieder, warum der "guter  Beitrag" Button mir fehlt. ;+


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

klick mal mich an nobbi1962
und mittig gucken ! büschen links

DA iser !!!!!!


----------



## gambinho (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Mal kurz kleine Story zum ausnehmen. 
Ein Kumpel hat vor ca. 2mon eine Barbe gefangen, und sich, da es schon spät war, entschieden sie erst am nächsten Tag auszunehmen. 
Als er sie aufgemacht hat kam ein richtig ekelhafter Gestank aus dem Fisch. 
Würde also immer schnellstmöglich ausnehmen. 

Mfg


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

@ JottU:

Na ist doch wahr - Ideologie full, Angel-Kompetenz null.

--> Da bezahlen Anfänger dafür, auf nen blödsinnigen Augendrehreflex achten zu müssen - und müssen sich das Angeln dann wiederum eigenhändig von erfahrenen Kollegen beibringen lassen (sofern sie denn das Glück haben, welche zu treffen).

Das nenne ich mal überhaupt nicht zielführend bzw. Kurs-Kohle für die Katz.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Ja.
das stimmt.
ein dorsch noch meer....wie ein mülleimer der ostsee


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

und ein schwertfisch kann dich an den stuhl tackern!

Win win


----------



## zandertex (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

und ob!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMZg72Qd7Hw


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



DerFetteWels schrieb:


> An sich eine gute Idee. Könnte man in dem Fall aufs Ausnehmen verzichten, und wenn ja, wie lange ca. geht das gut?


Selbst für die Spitzengastronmie, in der auf absolute Frische allergrößten Wert gelegt wird, werden manche Arten "rund", d.h. nicht ausgenommen geliefert.

Die liegen dann auf Eis und werden erst bei der Ankunft ausgenommen.
Da sind sie aber dann auch schon 2-3 Tage tot.

Du kannst also bedenkenlos deine Fische erst zuhause ausnehmen.
Kühl lagern ist aber immer Pflicht!
Falls Du sauberes Wasser zur Verfügung hast, ist schnellstmögliches Ausnehmen sicher am besten.
Wenn nicht, besser erst daheim!


Zum Schlachten selbst:
Natürlich kann man immer so fest draufhauen, daß der Fisch davon tot ist.
Für die Fleischqualität ist es aber nicht optimal:
Um ein möglichst gutes Ausbluten zu erreichen, SOLL das Herz weiterschlagen und das Blut aus den Gefäßen pumpen.
Deswegen ist der Kiemenrundschnitt dem Herzstich vorzuziehen.

Zum Werkzeug:
Das Schlachtmesser sollte so scharf sein, wie es nur irgendwie geht!
Mit stumpfen oder rostigen Klingen verschließen sich die Gefäße recht schnell wieder.
Deshalb sind die Stechmesser von Metzgern extra poliert und extrem scharf!
:mWer Lust hat kann es mal ausprobieren und sich einmal mit einem rostigen alten Küchenmesser in den einen und mit einem Rasiermesser in den anderen Arm schneiden und kucken was stärker und länger blutet!


Wer am Meer unterwegs ist, sollte seine Fische im Wasserbad ausbluten lassen:
Das Salzwasser verhindert die Blutgerinnung und sorgt so für ein vollständiges ausbluten, was man den Filets z.T. deutlich ansehen kann.
Dieses Verfahren ist in Norwegen, z.B. bei der Skreifischerei zwingend vorgeschrieben, um beste Qualität zu gewährleisten.

Bei sehr großen Fischen kann es auch noch sinnvoll sein, eine Schnitt in der Schwanzwurzel zu machen, um den Fisch von beiden Seiten zu entbluten.


Das zerstören des Rückenmarks mit einem Draht wurde oben ja schon erwähnt.
Fleischqualität soll dadurch besser werden.

Dieses Verfahren war vor BSE auch bei Rindern üblich, um Zuckungen zu vermeiden.
Diese können nämlich nicht nur für den Metzger gesundheitsgefährlich sein, sondern verbrauchen die im Muskel gespeicherte Glukose, die für eine gute Fleischreifung gebraucht wird.

Aus dem selben Grund nehme ich für meinen Eigenbedarf oder für Freunde nur Wild, das im Knall gelegen hat und nicht lange geschlegelt (nachgezuckt) hat.
Was schlegelt geht an Wirt oder Wildhändler.:g
Da kann man nämlich davon ausgehen, daß es oft zäh wird.
Gilt übrigens gleichermaßen für Wild von Drückjagden...


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



> Bei sehr großen Fischen kann es auch noch sinnvoll sein, eine Schnitt in  der Schwanzwurzel zu machen, um den Fisch von beiden Seiten zu  entbluten.



THX, kannte ich noch nicht (bin bislang reiner Kehler) - wird bei Gelegenheit getestet.


----------



## nobbi1962 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Skrei

die wanderdorsche.

abba bitte dazu salzkartoffeln....


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> @ JottU:
> --> Da bezahlen Anfänger dafür, auf nen blödsinnigen Augendrehreflex achten zu müssen - und müssen sich das Angeln dann wiederum eigenhändig von erfahrenen Kollegen beibringen lassen (sofern sie denn das Glück haben, welche zu treffen).
> 
> Das nenne ich mal überhaupt nicht zielführend bzw. Kurs-Kohle für die Katz.



Hallo,
naja, so ganz ist es jetzt ja auch wieder nicht. Ich habe im Kurs schon die Grundlagen gelernt und das Ganze war auch recht gut vermittelt und relativ praxisorientiert. Aber die Kurse haben halt das Ziel, auf die Prüfung vorzubereiten und die Fragen die dot gestellt werden müssen richtig beantwortet werden damit man den Angelschein kriegt. Es würde ja nichts bringen wenn man alles darüber weiß wie man es "richtig" mact, aber dafür dann die Prüfung nicht besteht.
Ich denke trotz gutem Kurs ist viel Lerning by doing. 
Was das Kühlen betrifft hab ich halt gelernt, dass ausnehmen immer besser ist wenn es draussen nicht sehr kalt ist, und 10-12 Grad ist für mich eben nicht sehr kalt.


----------



## Franky (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Die 10 - 12° C kannst Du direkt am Fisch auch noch weiter nach unten drücken. "Verdunstungskälte" nennt sich das und funktioniert am besten mit nassen Stoffbeuteln, in den man den Fisch packt und "in den Wind hängt" (kein Fahnenmast, reicht wenn genug Luft drumrumwedeln kann; immer wieder gut mit Wasser befeuchten). Alte Handtücher zum Umwickeln funktionieren auch, aber nicht SO gut.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



DerFetteWels schrieb:


> Was das Kühlen betrifft hab ich halt gelernt, dass ausnehmen immer besser ist wenn es draussen nicht sehr kalt ist, und 10-12 Grad ist für mich eben nicht sehr kalt.


ausnehmen ist z. B. bei Meeresfischen sinnvoll, wo sie mit Würmern befallen sind.

JEDE Verletzung (auch Herzstich oder Kehlschnitt) führt zu schnellerem Verderb wg. größerer Angriffsfläche (wobei das oft eher theoretisch zu betrachten ist).

Am besten wär daher Fische ersticken lassen ohne Verletzung...

Geht natürlich so net......


Als Angler biste ja nicht Tage entfernt vom heimischen Herd/Kühlschrank/Truhe wie ein gewerblicher Kutter z. B...


Genügend großer Knüppel hart genug aufn Kopp  - betäubt, Schädelbruch..
Herzstich/Kiemenschnitt (wo erlaubt, bundeslandabhängig, teilweise Herzschnitt vorgeschrieben).

Fisch tot, Tierschutz beachtet

Punkt.
Fertig.

Ausser bei sehr fettreichen Fischen im Sommer (>>> Makrele) solltest Du bei entsprechender Versorgung (von - je nach Temperatur - in Schatten legen, mit feuchtem Tuch abdecken (Verdunstungskälte), Setzkescher (wo erlaubt), Kühltasche, etc.) keinerlei Probleme mit Verderb haben, wenn Du am Abend des Angeltages oder am näxten Tag den Fisch isst oder frostet ..


----------



## Franky (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Die Würmer findet man leider nicht nur in Meeresfischen... Ich habe leider schon einen schicken Barsch (Ü40) in die Tonne werfen dürfen, da ich nicht mit sowas gerechnet hatte und ihn erst 'ne gute Stunde nach dem Fang zu Hause geputzt hatte.
Meeresfische werden bei mir meistens direkt nach dem Ausbluten filetiert und in eine saubere Box verpackt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

ok., stimmt, wenngleich es MEIST Meeresfische sind und ich stur dabei bleibe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DerFetteWels schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was das Kühlen betrifft hab ich halt gelernt, dass ausnehmen immer besser ist wenn es draussen nicht sehr kalt ist, und 10-12 Grad ist für mich eben nicht sehr kalt.
> ...



;-)))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## DxrFxttxWxls (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> JEDE Verletzung (auch Herzstich oder Kehlschnitt) führt zu schnellerem Verderb wg. größerer Angriffsfläche (wobei das oft eher theoretisch zu betrachten ist).



Ok - vielleicht muss ich einfach nochmal nachfragen, vielleicht hab ich es damls im Kurs ja auch falsch verstanden dass prinzipiell das baldige ausnehmen besser sei. Danke auf jeden Fall für die hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*



DerFetteWels schrieb:


> Außerdem: wisst ihr, mit welcher Begründung in D ein Kurs Pflicht ist aber in den meisten anderen Ländern in Europa nicht? Würde mich auch mal interessieren.



Geldmacherei.  jeder ( fast) idiot kann die pruefung bestellen.

Ich habe Angefange zu angeln in D wenn ich 6 war.
Die Polizei brachte mich 2 mal die Woche nach Hause wegen Schwarzangeln.
Zum Glueck hatte ich einen Freund der 12 war als ich 8 war und so konnte ich auf seinen Namen mit seiner Geburtsurkunde und meinem Bild einen Schein erwerben.

POLIZEI brachten mich nicht mehr nach hause.

1984 habe ich dann die Pruefung abgeschlossen.

Ist wie mit der Hundesteuer.  Die wird auch nie abgeschaft.es wird ever eine Katzensteuer geben anstatt eine Pferdesteuer. die Armen werden erst besteuert. Schau Dir die Ostseekueste im Osten an. 

Ueberall kurtaxe jetzt#q uebernachtungssteuern 

Und wenn mal frags dann kommt nur raus
" das ist ja nun mal so"#d

Ich bin froh nicht mehr in Deutschland zu leben.
Zuviele verordnungen fuer mich


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Passt auf jemand schreibt ein Buch darueber.
wie toete ich fachgerecht meinen Fang und possiere meinen Koerper so davor das Die Oekotante kein photo schiessen kann.


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten Herzstich oder Kiemenschnitt

Ich mache den Herzstich weil es in Thüringen so vorgeschrieben ist, zumindest wurde das bei mir an köderfischen schon kontrolliert .


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Hallo,

zu der hier auch diskutierten Weiterbehandlung der Fische; mir erklärte mal eine österreichische Köchin, dass man einen Fisch erst verwerten (oder auch Einfrieren) sollte, wenn er die Totenstarre durchlaufen hat, was je nach Temperatur unterschiedlich lange dauert. Wenn ich mir da eine selbstgefangene Forelle blau zubereiten ließ, so geschah das immer erst einen Tag nach dem Fangtag. Es wäre besser für die Qualität des Fisches erklärte mir die Köchin.
Aber Thomas, als Koch, wird sicher wissen, warum das so ist. Ich weiß es nämlich nicht (mehr). #c

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Habe in dk dorschfilets einen Tag im kühlschrank aufbewahrt.
Dann hatten die so einen perlmutartigen Glanz.
U d waren richtig lecker.


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Ich habe auch schon gehört das es besser ist den Gefangenen Fisch einen Tag im Kühlschrank liegen zu lassen .
Ich merke da aber keinen geschmacklichen Unterschied.


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Tot oder lebendig???*

Das Fleisch ins mm. Nach fester und nicht ganz so wässrige.


----------

